# Devils Lake Fishing Report 4/15



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

With ice fishing about over, anglers are starting to concentrate on shore 
fishing. Shore fisherman are starting to report a lot of pike in the coulees 
with a few walleyes starting to show up. Some of the better areas for spring 
fishing include the bridges of Six Mile and the Mauvee, the bridges of the 
Mauvee along Hwy 281 from Pelican Lake to Lake Irvin, Channel A, and the 
bridges north of Lake Alice. For pike try daredevils, jigs with twister tails, 
or cranks such as shad raps and countdowns. For walleyes, jigs with twister 
tails or minnows and most any of your favorite cranks. This weekend?s forecast 
predicts warmer temps and these warmer temps should really get the bite going. 
Devils Lake offers some of the best shore fishing there is. And the next 
couple weeks are probably the best time to go out and get some nice Devils Lake 
fish. This is also the spawning season and we ask all fisherman to please 
bring your camera, take a picture of any big females you may catch, and then 
release them to help insure our lake?s future. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

